# bacon wrapped manzano banana's



## miamirick (Jul 10, 2011)

my daughter was complainig that all do is wrap bacon on all the meat's,    sooooooooooo i said that's not all we do  and therefore i made her these!

found some miniature manzano bananas at the wholefood store and couldn't resist








wrapped them whole with her bacon and a good brown sugar coating







on the left side,   had a couple other snacks along with them







after smoking for a couple hours cherry wood and 200 temps







got the guard dog standing watch







quite tasty as we took a swim

she admits now that bacon is the right answer

thanks for looking


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you kidding!! That's out of the box!! Did the banana's take on any smoke or get mushy from the heat?


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 10, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Are you kidding!! That's out of the box!! Did the banana's take on any smoke or get mushy from the heat?


X2


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Weird as it sounds I bet it was great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I bet dipped in peanut butter would rock.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2011)

That's one I never heard of!!!

Looks great!!!!

Won't be long---Those Football feasts will be coming to Rick's house---Some of my favorite threads!

Pup Looks Ready too!!!

Thanks Rick,

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 10, 2011)

That's just decadent!!!  I love it, ...those bananas are called "rios" here and they are sweeter than most, I'm gonna have to try that!

What's that on top of the shrimp, a slice of baguette, I'm always looking for new ways to cook shrimp, ...Mrs JPT can put away some shrimp.

Thanks for the ideas.

Gene


----------



## miamirick (Jul 10, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> That's just decadent!!!  I love it, ...those bananas are called "rios" here and they are sweeter than most, I'm gonna have to try that!
> 
> What's that on top of the shrimp, a slice of baguette, I'm always looking for new ways to cook shrimp, ...Mrs JPT can put away some shrimp.
> 
> ...


gene    those are plantain slices on the shrimp   just use a ripe one so it isnt hard,    you should have plantains in tahiti?


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking great Rick.  I bet those were mighty tasty.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Rick, I had to look up 'plantain,' looks to me like a big banana.

Look what's hangin' over our back fence, are these plantains?







Gene


----------



## miamirick (Jul 10, 2011)

gene  those are bananas    a plantain is similar but larger,  the plantain is harder than a banana  google plantains    you should have em in tahiti


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks awesome. Just bought some manzano bananas for a grill recipe but maybe now ill modify it for the smoker.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 10, 2011)

Bacons rocks with everything!!!

  Craig


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 10, 2011)

Duh....

What was that thread about losing our memories...

Yes we have plantains here, I had two stands of them, but they we pulled up, they're called 'puru ini,' very good, ...cooked and served in fresh coconut milk, yum, everybody that passed by wanted to buy some, ...they were uprooted to plant flowers.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Rick for jogging the memory.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

WOW you wouldn't think the 2 would go together. I guess the saying "Everything is better with bacon" is right. Great job Rick!


----------



## alelover (Jul 11, 2011)

They look delish. Great idea. Elvis put bacon and bananas together a long time ago. He didn't smoke them though. Plantains are great fried too. They are almost more like potato than they are banana.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2011)

alelover said:


> They look delish. Great idea. Elvis put bacon and bananas together a long time ago. He didn't smoke them though. Plantains are great fried too. They are almost more like potato than they are banana.


Elvis knew what was good, just like we do!!!

He could sing a little better than me though!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## miamirick (Jul 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Elvis knew what was good, just like we do!!!
> 
> He could sing a little better than me though!!
> 
> ...


my mom used to make me beanut butter, mayo, lettuce and banana sandwiches   still love em today


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks Great Rick....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

miamirick said:


> my mom used to make me peanut butter, mayo, lettuce and banana sandwiches   still love em today


But did it help your singing voice???

Bear


----------

